# Question on How to Set-up a Raw Milk Hershare



## Hobby Farm (Aug 15, 2011)

I have someone interested in buying some milk, but I want to go about it in a way that will keep me protected legally.  If anyone knows the ins-and-outs of setting up a herdshare, please explain.  

Here's what I know:
Determine a price for signing up for herdshare.  I think I will go $25, refundable when share is terminated.  Next, determine a weekly or monthly boarding/feeding fee.  From my understanding, this weekly/monthly fee should be the price per gallon I'm wanting to get, times the number of gallons per week/month the herdsharer is wanting to receive.  I guess what I'm wanting to know is how does this all get set-up in a legal manner.  Is it as simple as I type up something containing this information and have them sign it.  And.......for those of you herdsharing goat milk, what are you getting per gallon?

TIA


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know someone in Ohio who herdshares with cows milk.  Her advice- pay the money and have a layer write your contract.


----------



## Snowhunter (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.ftcldf.org/cow-shares.html


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 15, 2011)

Snowhunter said:
			
		

> http://www.ftcldf.org/cow-shares.html


Thank you for this.  I have contacted these people.  Problem is after I spend the annual membership fee, I will be in the whole right off the bat, and it hardly seems worth it.  If anyone has the information about herdsharing provided from getting a membership, please share.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 15, 2011)

Milk Nazis are a rabid bunch.  You really don't want them on your butt.  I've read too many articles about how lovely people are harassed and hounded until bankrupted, and the Milk Nazis use lies and half-truths to do it....and win.  It is such a strange thing, but happens all the time

That is why I decided not to offer milk shares.  If you do, you really need to have someone who can research the laws in your state (lawyer with experience or the above mentioned group) to protect you.....somewhat.  This is just one of the reasons why raw milk is so expensive and hard to find.  And why I have my own goats now.  It is sad that so many people just don't have access to it.

I'm now selling goat's milk soap so the girl's can pay their way.  It is safer.

Sorry to be such a party pooper.  If you are successful, I truly want to hear about it and how you got the contract written.  Maybe I'll get brave and jump into the fray.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm throwing in with the party poopers also.. be VERY careful. here is some of the things going on:

http://www.dailypaul.com/170108/cra...arms-over-certification-in-raw-goat-milk-farm

you might want to contact someone in your state who already has a herdshare program so they can fill you in.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 15, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> .......you might want to contact someone in your state who already has a herdshare program so they can fill you in.


Hi OFG!
That is why I was posting this here, hoping to find someone who already has that info.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 15, 2011)

ha! hey baby! hee hee hee ok i didnt even see who was the OP
;-)

ok you might want to check out the online "farm and dairy news" - i know a while ago someone had a HUGE legal fight over herdshares. i remember reading about it a while ago - i'm sure they have the latest info.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 16, 2011)

Hobby Farm said:
			
		

> ohiofarmgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send me an email and I can help you out with the legal contracts.


----------



## mydakota (Aug 16, 2011)

Are "on-farm" sales totally illegal in your state in the first place?  In Oregon, you can sell raw milk "on farm" as long as you don't advertize at all, the buyer comes to you and the product never leaves the farm until after they purchase it, and you only have 9 or fewer goats with a bag in your possession.  That is not goats in milk. That is goats that have EVER been in milk.  If they have a bag, they count.  Sometimes there are caveats for small producers.


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 16, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I know someone in Ohio who herdshares with cows milk.  Her advice- pay the money and have a layer write your contract.


This is what the person who does our cow share does.  For one gallon of milk we paid $50 for the share and $60/mo for maintenance.  Plus $2 for broken jars.  It's all done by contract.  They will not make any exceptions.  
If you only want 1/2 gallon/wk you pay $25 share and $30 for the month.  1.5 gallons $75 for share and $90 for the month and so on.  Our contract is about 4 pages long.  

Here in CA we have and are having MAJOR issues with milk share programs.  They are wanting to do away with goat/cow shares.  This is why we now have goats!  At least we can get our own milk.  Although i'm sure eventually THAT will be a problem too!


----------



## Spitchtara (Aug 16, 2011)

I just saw this "Dealing in, receiving, manufacturing, freezing, or processing milk, or any product of milk." is illegal without a California Dairy License. Good luck, just make sure you don't milk your girls. You might go to jail


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 17, 2011)

mydakota said:
			
		

> Are "on-farm" sales totally illegal in your state in the first place?  In Oregon, you can sell raw milk "on farm" as long as you don't advertize at all, the buyer comes to you and the product never leaves the farm until after they purchase it, and you only have 9 or fewer goats with a bag in your possession.  That is not goats in milk. That is goats that have EVER been in milk.  If they have a bag, they count.  Sometimes there are caveats for small producers.


Yes, on-farm sales are illegal in Ohio.  The only legal way is a herdshare.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

CYA all of you.  Be very cautious here.  The Government is changing all the laws pertaining to Food processing, farming, etc. under the "Rural Council" created by the UN Charter with President (HAHAHA) Barry.  

The Government, under the UN CHARTER, does NOT have to inform you on any of the changes.  It will be YOUR responsibility to know the new laws and conform properly.  

Total control.  After all, as far as the UN is concerned, they are just looking to feed the world at OUR expense.  

Be very careful now.  All farmers should get together to find out what the Government has planned for YOUR land and YOUR animals.  And now your tractors.  

Hate to bring this to light, but it's happening.  And I don't want to see any of you loose any of your rights!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> ..........And I don't want to see any of you loose any of your rights!


That is already happening little by little.  It's just enough so people don't realize it's happening.  Guess that's a differnent topic.  I was reading something last night about raw milk.  In one article it said, and I quote, "The ODA had gone on record in the past as *allowing* a farmer and his family to consume raw milk from the family farm's cows,........"  Who the heck do they think they are saying they "allow" them to drink their own raw milk.  I'd better stop right now, because I can feel my blood pressure rising.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Total control.  After all, as far as the UN is concerned, they are just looking to feed the world at OUR expense.


And line thier own pockets.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Aug 17, 2011)

It is time for our Goverment to get out of our personal biz... They have no right to be doing this... They are changeing laws to fit there agenda which is to control the FOOD... It has been said many times before, he who control the FOOD controls the PEOPLE.... It's times like this we need to all wake up and SAY NO!!!

Makes me so mad, that they want to be in everything, havent they screwed up enough stuff all ready....


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 17, 2011)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> It is time for our Goverment to get out of our personal biz... They have no right to be doing this... They are changeing laws to fit there agenda which is to control the FOOD... It has been said many times before, he who control the FOOD controls the PEOPLE.... It's times like this we need to all wake up and SAY NO!!!
> 
> Makes me so mad, that they want to be in everything, havent they screwed up enough stuff all ready....


AMEN!


----------

